
Pot and hippie beer offer lessons for a small-business comeback - zbravo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/11/07/in-the-land-of-microbrews-and-marijuana/
======
Schiphol
Not the description of a Twitter bot, apparently.

